# What is involved in the 30k service?



## Unicron (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello all, I was going to try to do most of the 30k service on my gf's 2000 maxima myself.

Anyone know what is included?

- oil change
- sparkplugs
- transmission oil (her's is a manual)
?
?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

Crack open the owners manual. They tell you what needs to be inspected and changed at X miles.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

it is mostly inspect this and inspect that.

The most I would do is microfilter (If needed), tranny flush, and oil change. Check your belts and hoses to see if they are tight and not fraying.

-Dave


----------

